# être tellement



## Sweetiemec

*tu es tellement très doux
*Hola como se dice esto es español? Gracias!!


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola sweet tiemec*,
 tellement : tanto /  très : muy ...por lo cual ó se usa uno u el otro.

tu es tellement doux  : eres tan suave / suavito 
tu es très doux : eres muy suave 

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour
En efecto en español no se emplea "tanto y muy" en la misma frase.
Para respetar el énfasis quiza podrías traducir por:
"Eres tan sumamente dulce"
Hasta luego, au revoir y bienvenido/a a este foro


----------



## gvergara

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut:

Je voulais vous demander si le mot _tellement_ a une signification autre que son sens habituel (dans cette phrase, du moins). Je vous le demande parce que, en espagnol, on l'a traduit par _verdaderamente_ (=vraiment), apportant une nuance différente à celle exprimé par l'auteur. Merci

__ Un jour, j'ai vu le soleil se coucher quarante-trois fois ! _

_Et un peu plus tard tu ajoutais : _

__ Tu sais... quand on est *tellement* triste on aime les couchers de soleil..._

__ Le jour des quarante-trois fois tu étais donc *tellement* triste ? Mais le petit prince ne répondit pas._
*De "Le petit prince" par Antoine de Saint-Exupéry*

GonzalO

_<Note du modérateur : 
Originellement posté en double dans le forum "Français seulement", une copie de ce fil était tronqué. Certaines réponses apportées peuvent donc ne pas se référer au contexte complet >_


----------



## Yvan 6

Bonjour, 

Dans ce contexte , je traduirais tellement par " tanto " ( autant ) ou " tan " ( si ) qui donnent une " quantité " de tristesse .


----------



## gvergara

Moi aussi, du coup je voudrais savoir si, en français, vous traduiriez ce mot, dans ce contexte, par _vraiment_.


----------



## Nanon

Je suis d'acord avec toi, Gonzalo, on pourrait dire que le sens a un peu glissé...
"Tellement triste" n'est pas la variante la plus fréquente en français. "Vraiment triste" et surtout "si triste" reviennent plus souvent.
Le traducteur n'a peut-être pas ressenti le besoin de coller à cette nuance quantitative dont parle Yvan 6.
Personnellement, je ne me vois pas traduire "estoy tan triste" par "je suis vraiment triste" ; ce ne serait pas mon premier choix ; mais il y aura peut-être d'autres avis.
Et puis, c'est une question pour le forum français-espagnol, ça !... On va se faire virer !...
A+


----------



## jierbe31

gvergara said:


> Salut:
> 
> Je voulais vous demander si le mot _tellement_ a une signification autre que son sens habituel (dans cette phrase, du moins). Je vous le demande parce que, en espagnol, on l'a traduit par _verdaderamente_ (=vraiment), apportant une nuance différente à celle exprimé par l'auteur. Merci
> 
> _ Un jour, j'ai vu le soleil se coucher quarante-trois fois !
> Et


 
Bonjour,

Dans le court exemple que tu donnes_,tellement_ ne peut pas être synonyme de _véritablement/vraiment,_ sauf si je ne comprends plus rien au français.
Ce qui, bien sûr, est toujours possible !


----------



## geostan

gvergara said:


> Salut:
> 
> Je voulais vous demander si le mot _tellement_ a une signification autre que son sens habituel (dans cette phrase, du moins). Je vous le demande parce que, en espagnol, on l'a traduit par _verdaderamente_ (=vraiment), apportant une nuance différente à celle exprimé par l'auteur. Merci
> 
> _ Un jour, j'ai vu le soleil se coucher quarante-trois fois !
> Et



Si seulement j'avais sous la main mon exemplaire du "Principito."

Je crois que le traducteur croyait que le mot "verdaderamente" exprimait son interprétation de l'expression française. Cela dit, 'je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'aurait pas dit simplement "tan triste."

Cheers!


----------



## ara1e

gvergara said:


> __ Tu sais... quand on est *tellement* triste on aime les couchers de soleil..._
> 
> __ Le jour des quarante-trois fois tu étais donc *tellement* triste ? Mais le petit prince ne répondit pas._


 
Salut,

Je dirais, qu'en espagnol, il conviendrait de traduire le premier _tellement_ par _verdaderamente_. Le deuxième, en revanche, je serais d'avis à le traduire par _tan _ou _asi de_. C'est comme ça que je comprends la question...


----------



## geostan

ara1e said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je dirais, qu'en espagnol, il conviendrait de traduire le premier _tellement_ par _verdaderamente_. Le deuxième, en revanche, je serais d'avis à le traduire par _tan _ou _asi de_. C'est comme ça que je comprends la question...



Je crois, au contraire, que les deux exemples de "tellement" dans le passage signifient la même chose. Le pilote ne fait que répéter ce que le petit prince a déjà dit.


----------



## Yvan 6

geostan said:


> Je crois, au contraire, que les deux exemples de "tellement" dans le passage signifient la même chose. Le pilote ne fait que répéter ce que le petit prince a déjà dit.


 

 D'accord, de plus, vraiment n'est pas synonyme de tellement.

  Tellement= beaucoup, si , tant, très.......
  Vraiment= absolument, assurement, certainement.....


----------



## rxkld

Yvan 6 said:


> D'accord, de plus, vraiment n'est pas synonyme de tellement.
> 
> Tellement= beaucoup, si , tant, très.......
> Vraiment= absolument, assurement, certainement.....


 
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour traduire par *si  *"*quand on est si triste*" me paraît le mieux approprié au contexte.
A confirmer ou infirmer. 
Amicalement.


----------



## gustave

*Tellement* en este sentido de *tan* nos recuerda que es un niño el que habla. Un niño no diría "si triste".
Y luego el piloto utiliza, como lo hace a lo largo de la historia, el vocabulario del principito.


----------



## Mariarayen

En mi libro "El principito", en español obviamente, dice:

*¿Sabes? Cuando uno está verdaderamente triste le gusta ver las puestas de sol.*
El tellement de la segunda frase es reemplazado por *muy*

Creo que las traducciones uno a uno no son buenas, menos en literatura. Hay que encontrar el sentido de la frase (no solo de la palabra) en un idioma y en otro, además del  uso común, porque podemos llegar a una frase correcta gramaticalmente pero de muy poco uso y no se leería igual. 

En síntesis lo que quiero decir es que "verdaderamente" no me parece que esté mal.


----------



## gustave

¿lo diría un niño así? 
El nivel de lenguaje del principito es muy sútil. Desde la primera frase del libro, nos toma a contrapié con una manera de hablar muy inocente.


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Pues el _verdaderamente_... casi cualquier cosa me hubiera gustado más: _realmente triste, triste de verdad, muy triste_... Yo habría puesto _cuando uno está tan triste..._ que creo que es lo que se ajusta más. Respondido con un _tan triste_, también, que hace un poco "lenguaje infantil". O a lo sumo un _muy_ en ambos casos...


----------



## rxkld

Hola.
*Verdaderamente* me parece demaciado elevedo en la boca de un niño.
¡Pues! En francés un niño diría (me parece)  _"Tu sais, quand on est *tellement* triste" _o quizas _"...quand on est *trop* triste"._ Como lo diría un niño Español en su lenguaje infantil? ¡Así es la pregunta!


----------



## chics

*Tan* la primera. 
Para la segunda puede ser *tan*, también, repitiendo la expresión anterior, que como decía da un toque infantil. Para quien no le guste, otra respuesta podría ser *muy muy*, o incluso *muy muy muy*.

_Verdaderamente_ es algo que oralmente a penas se usa, ni por adultos. Es frecuente en algunos doblajes (como _¡qué demonios dices!_) pero en la vida real gana _realmente, ciertamente, de verdad_, etc. depende del registro y el contexto.


----------

